
Gitignore.io – .gitignore templates for OSes, languages, and IDEs - Karunamon
http://gitignore.io/?HN
======
skelsey
What is with the trend to not check project files into source control? This
project could be interesting, but garbage in, garbage out.

    
    
      ## File-based project format
      *.ipr
      *.iws

~~~
Karunamon
If you're referring to the files generated by the IDE for its own use, I find
that those often contain a great deal of personal settings that are not
relevant to everyone else on the team (and stomp on their settings if they
clone a project).

